# Best buy grinder



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the best buy grinder under £999 and why. It can be new or used, but, you have to write a short, 50 word or so reason as to why. It does not have to be a grinder you own or have owned, but simply want. It does not have to be economical to run retention wise. Come on, lets see who has the most convincing rationale!

Providing 15 people enter, then the winner as judged by someone yet to be decided, wins a kilo of something from Coffee Compass or Rave.

Better say entries received by Monday 21st, 6pm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Question - presumably the value of a grinder at second hand is set by an actual price one has been bought at ? Rather than " you can get X at y " . Plus are there any caveats to stop this becoming " I got the best bargain ever " thread "


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Best grinder thread :-(

Best beans thread


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting topic, subscribed.

Thank you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take it light heartedly! If you can prove that you bought an M3 for £999 then thats fine. I live my life with as few rules as possible. If you lot want to take the stretch the rules as far as possible, then just do that. At the end of the day, if the adjudicator thinks you are being daft, the red pen will come out...LOL

\]Lets say, £999 second hand as long as you can document your purchase, if that helps!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Question - presumably the value of a grinder at second hand is set by an actual price one has been bought at ? Rather than " you can get X at y " . Plus are there any caveats to stop this becoming " I got the best bargain ever " thread "


The thread is quite clear Martin. I am not remotely interested in people posting about their best bargain, and frankly, only a buffoon would do that when this is clearly a competition to find the best value grinder. If people do that, then my alter ego might come out to play again!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the RR55 is the best grinder. It is reasonably cheap to buy, the parts are still available. I presume you can mod the electrics by putting a timer in. it is not large and produces a mound of ground coffee very similar to the Mythos at a fraction of the cost. They are also not in abundance giving you a feel of exclusivity.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite.

Best value grinder has to be the Feldgrind. £90 gets you a very well made, convenient grinder that works across a range of grind requirements. It is fast, consistent and if you ever get bored of it you can sell it on for what you paid for it, making it essentially cost-neutral ownership.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So if i agree that the feldgrind is the best value, do me and Nick both win free coffee?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

And my agreeing to the Feldgrind, that's a third of a kilo each. One more and it's an easy post out at 250g each


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a buffoon and feldgrind wins for me too but hausgrind in walnut wins my heart.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll throw a serious 50-ish words entry in:

Compak E8 : 83mm flat burrs, with great On-Demand dosing (helped by the excellent portafilter holder), fantastic build quality and polished components - coupled with that "geek factor" screen / interface and the easy to adjust collar. Topped off (literally) with a small hopper - makes it the just about the perfect home grinder as far as I'm concerned.

Now I have to say - I've never owned one (I have a K10 F), have never used one (or touched that nice looking screen/interface), have never tasted the results of coffee ground from one (though I love the results from my 83mm flat burred Mazzer Royal) and probably couldn't really afford one.... but I'd love to have one! In fact, if anyone fancies a titan conical.... ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It the e8od under a grand new ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I wish! If it was I'd be in like Flynn


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It the e8od under a grand new ?


Just over I think - unless it's available from that there continental Europe cheaper. Used you can definitely pick them up cheaper, if anybody apart from CoffeeChap decides to sell one .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

BB sell it at 1049 so not quite in the under 999 bracket.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Easily available under £1K from Europe..... even the BB price is only just over at £1049

A certain German retailer (who I nearly bought a new K10F from) will do them for just over £800 plus a bit of shipping...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought one secondhand for under a grand, so it's definitely eligible for the discussion!

MrShades, if you fancy seeing one and are passing Bramley just outside Basingstoke you'd be welcome...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you have any holidays or days away visiting friends over the festive period planned @jlarkin???? ;-)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

What has 75mm burrs, low retention, Micro adjustment, is On Demand and typically priced in the 500-700 bracket secondhand?

The Grinder I propose is the Mythos. Even with new burrs added (these seem to be held in high regard) it stays under the £999 limit.

Of course you can buy new OD with bigger burrs in the F83E well inside the price limit but the Mythos has stood the test of time well I feel.

Maybe Santa will be Kind to me......I have been good !!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> What has 75mm burrs, low retention, Micro adjustment, is On Demand and typically priced in the 500-700 bracket secondhand?
> 
> The Grinder I propose is the Mythos. Even with new burrs added (these seem to be held in high regard) it stays under the £999 limit.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

I bought my compak k10 pro barista 2nd hand from this very forum a few weeks ago.

Coffee at home has completely changed. Previously shots from my Silvia/rocky combo were really variable, and using a naked pf evidenced this.

The change to the K10 has enabled an immediate quantitative and qualitative improvement. Shots pour more consistently both in weight/time, no evidence of chanelling, and the amount of flavour now present is incredible. The first few shots my partner made with the new grinder had her calling me, her parents and friends - she was utterly amazed that the same coffee could taste so much sweeter, with more distinct notes and she now considers coffee to be similar to wine in the difference between good and bad.

We we got an absolute bargain for way less than £1k as the machine is in perfect condition and is fully modified for single dose and minimal retention. I have always enjoyed trying to get the best out of the equipment I have but the upgrade in grinder has been a revelation, yes I hoped for an improvement but this has been startling.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where are all the MC2 owners then, and the Vario boys?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lol MC2

Its not april is it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> lol MC2
> 
> Its not april is it?


beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

probably would have got more response had you set the price at £160 and not £999

but its like saying whats the best car you can buy for £100,000 and wondering why no one says 1.1 hyundai


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

h1udd said:


> probably would have got more response had you set the price at £160 and not £999
> 
> but its like saying whats the best car you can buy for £100,000 and wondering why no one says 1.1 hyundai


I disagree with that! The price is immaterial. What I want to see is people explaining to me why they think their grinder is the best. I am not interested in people coming on saying mine cost £x....if you think your Mignon or MC2 is the best thing for you, then share it. Someone must love Hyundai 1.1 cars because there are lots of them!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I disagree with that! The price is immaterial. What I want to see is people explaining to me why they think their grinder is the best. I am not interested in people coming on saying mine cost £x....if you think your Mignon or MC2 is the best thing for you, then share it. Someone must love Hyundai 1.1 cars because there are lots of them!


Can't say I've seen many of them. In fact can't even recall what they look like


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Can't say I've seen many of them. In fact can't even recall what they look like


Probably an MC2, especially in sound comparisons...this is just a light hearted thread......or was supposed to be


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


I thought that it was "beauty is in the eye of the beerholder"


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I disagree with that! The price is immaterial. !


So why set a price limit?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hotmetalette has a Hyundai i10. It actually is an MC2 on wheels! Noisy, thin lightweight metal and cheap feeling plastic, but does the job well for the price, even if no one brags about having one. Although to be fair the 5 year warranty is s bit better than an MC2!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I disagree with that! The price is immaterial. What I want to see is people explaining to me why they think their grinder is the best. Someone must love Hyundai 1.1 cars because there are lots of them!


no .. there are lots of Hyundais because people cant afford or want to spend 4 times the price on something better.

Are you seriously suggesting that people buy the MC2 because they think its the best ? ..... no they buy it because they cant justify spending £1600 on a EK43 or £2k on a NS Mythos ... its a compramise

I use a secondhand Macap MXD ..... it might be the "best" I can afford .... but do I think its the best for up to £999 ..... no

Then again maybe you are right ... maybe the lack of MC2 entries is down to people loving the grinder so much they are busy playing with it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Either that or the interference they generate has taken their broadband connection down! (I had one so not being a snobby twonk really! )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i include my Bodum antigua, first real grinder i owned and thought it was the dogs nuts... Was so wrong.

For the sum of £35 it carried me through the early days of brewed coffee and espresso, or what i thought was great espresso, couldnt grind certain beans or it jammed up, but i didnt care it was ace...

I win.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Either that or the interference they generate has taken their broadband connection down! (I had one so not being a snobby twonk really! )


on a similar note, I had an electric toothbrush once that used to interfere with a bedside clock and make all the numbers go jiggly ....... it took me months to realise it wasn't interference from the tooth brush .... but the vibrations of the tooth brush in my mouth wiggling my eyes about and making the numbers look fuzzy ... I only realised when I called my wife over to observe the clock when I cleaned my teeth and she couldn't see anything wrong


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

What about homebrew, is that allowed? Or "The best grinder you can't buy."


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GlennV said:


> What about homebrew, is that allowed? Or "The best grinder you can't buy."
> 
> View attachment 18413


ah your other brassilia mc


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GlennV said:


> What about homebrew, is that allowed? Or "The best grinder you can't buy."
> 
> View attachment 18413


What on earth is that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's the motor and burr assembly to a Brasilia mc, propped up on a wooden jig


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> propped up on a wooden jig


I prefer to think of it as the carcass for the nice box I shall build it as my project for the christmas break.

It's astonishing what a difference 30 degrees and a shortened exit chute makes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GlennV said:


> I prefer to think of it as the carcass for the nice box I shall build it as my project for the christmas break.
> 
> It's astonishing what a difference 30 degrees and a shortened exit chute makes.


 I think the Mythos is set at 45 degrees. Be interesting if you could play around with the angle and see how it affects delivery into the pf


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a ghetto grinder might do something similar to a royal


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> ah your other brassilia mc


Actually this is #3, which was in bits. #2 is still dosered and in its case on main espresso duty.

I was on the lookout for a beaten up old Royal for a while - I agree it could work well for this.



dfk41 said:


> I think the Mythos is set at 45 degrees. Be interesting if you could play around with the angle and see how it affects delivery into the pf


I haven't tried but, as its a large conical, I'm not sure it would feed properly at 45 degrees. 30 works pretty well, and that's how I've set the chute now.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Another great thing about the Compak K10 is the other half prefers its appearance to the old Rocky. It may be huge and dominate part of our kitchen, but the coffee making corner has already been set aside for this purpose and it just looks much better. If you can find a 2ndhand grinder which has had one or two careful owners you may well find an utter bargain. I am clear that we got a lot of grinder for our money, which in some ways is completely excessive, though I'd never want to go back to one that does not perform so well.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

GlennV said:


> I prefer to think of it as the carcass for the nice box I shall build it as my project for the christmas break.
> 
> It's astonishing what a difference 30 degrees and a shortened exit chute makes.


I took a RR45 apart and had a fleeting thought to do exactly this, but didn't have the time or patience!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, this is looking rather good. To put this in perspective, on demand grinders, like the Major Electronic I've been using lately, get around the static and distribution problems by deliberately clumping the grinds at the grind chamber exit. This works well, but necessarily means retention, and the possibility of clumpy grounds. Direct dosing grinders on the other hand typically appear to require both RDT (ie a spritz of water on the beans) and WDT (redistribution). Anyway, I tried RDT and it appears to be enough. Starting from a clean grinder (you can see the modified exit chute):









18.1g of beans in









18.1g of fluffy grinds out









and it pulled a good shot without needing redistribution.









It's now done this time after time, so now I need to put it in a box!


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

I had static problems with my HG One.I have tried many ways (neodymium magnets), RDT was the only way to eliminating static.

With the same beans,environment,etc. I am well pleased with my Major E.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So who won this 'ahem' competition?


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

Large-flat burrs for me.


----------

